
The “Split Strings” Challenge Using Java - aogl
https://ao.gl/the-split-strings-challenge-using-java/
======
oldandtired
in unicon/icon it would be

procedure StringSplit(str)

    
    
        #
        # define a local to hold an initial empty list 
        #
        local l := list()
    
        #
        # if the length of the string is odd then concatenate an "_" character
        #
        str ||:= ((*str % 2 = 1) & "_")
        #
        # scan the string and put each two characters onto the end of the list
        # created above, fail when you reach the end of the string
        #
        str ? while put(l, move(2))
        #
        # return the list to the calling program
        #
        return l
     end
    

and for an example string of "this is a string" it will return the list ["th",
"is", " i", "s ", "a ", "st", "ri", "ng"]

and for an example string of "this is a string2" it will return the list
["th", "is", " i", "s ", "a ", "st", "ri", "ng", "2_"]

Nice and simple compared to the example given in Java.

